
Ask HN: Behance Infintely Reloading on Firefox? - foobazzy
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.behance.net&#x2F;<p>TLDR; What things in your web app can cause this on Firefox?<p>PS: Other forums where I can post this question?<p>I have Firefox with the basic setup: uBlock Origin and Containers extensions. Third party cookies is disabled.<p>Behance seems to be infinitely reloading for me. Same thing happened with Firefox Focus on mobile (with a query parameter &quot;ilo&quot; added every time it reloads, &quot;ilo=&lt;something&gt;&amp;ilo=&lt;same_thing&gt;...&quot;). I can&#x27;t debug further since it reloads within milli-seconds. Am I doing something wrong or is the page using something that causes this? How can I avoid this from happening on my websites?
======
zuzun
Seems to work with the latest Firefox, but I experienced this as well. I got
the redirects to stop by clicking on the lock symbol in the address bar and
disabling Firefox's content blocking mechanism for Behance.

